# 200W Devices



## dewald.kotze (15/7/16)

Hi All 

I am currently running the evic vtc 75w and its been my all day device for a long time. 

I am now looking to upgrade to a dual 18650 mod. I have been doing a lot of research, but as you all know there are so many devices out there with varying reviews. 

could any of you suggest a good dual 18650 device. I have looked at the smok H-Priv, the cuboid, minikin and a few others. 

any suggestions or help would be great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/7/16)

Nice thread, will be keeping an eye on this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/7/16)

Minikin for size and durability win. Probably the smok for features galore. The cuboid if you want to use it as a ship anchor. The Fuchai213 seems pretty small as well. Thats all i have tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (15/7/16)

Any have asked this question.
But with dual battery Mods.
Always inveSt in a external charger.

As for the MOD.
Many have gone with .
Sig213 
Fuchai 213
Kooperplus 200 w
Smok h priv 220 w
Smok xcube Ultra looks to be a nice mod.
Ipv5 is a very quick ramp up device
Limitless 200w box mod.


My favorites are
Smoks and ipv5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (15/7/16)

Luckily i invested in a 4 bay charger when i got my evic. So i'm ok in that regard. 

I was really interested in the smok h rpiv, but after watching a view reviews on youtube, the fact that any atty bigger than 22mm will overhang onto the top screen, which is concerning. 

i know a lot of people were seriously looking forward to the cuboid, but haven't seen much about them since.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

I have a Minikin and a Sig 213 and the HotCig R150 for some reason is my favourite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (15/7/16)

might be the look of the hotcig mr Fisher. haha. 

so there's no specific reason for liking the Hotcig more, its not that much better hardware wise more just a personal thing?


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a Minikin and a Sig 213 and the HotCig R150 for some reason is my favourite.
> View attachment 60854


Mods... Mods Everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/7/16)

I am in a very similar boat to you and these are the 200W devices which have caught my attention:

Smok H-Priv
Pioneer4You IPV6x (to be released)
Smok Koopor Plus
Limitless 200W
RX200S


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mods... Mods Everywhere



OOM @Rob Fisher has soooo many beautiful devices and tips and tanks and everything. For a noob like myself that's just absolute heaven right there. I wish I could sit with oom for a day and just vape all his different devices and tank and pick his brain about everything I ever wanted to know.

That can be a prize on its own, "A day with Oom @Rob Fisher", I will enter that for sure.

I happened to stumble upon some of oom's 'Rambling with Rob' streams last night and spent an hour and a half watching his vids, and happened to watch the review of the Hotcig 150, and for a better understanding as to why oom likes it so much you should check out that video @dewald.kotze . I want one of these after watching it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I am in a very similar boat to you and these are the 200W devices which have caught my attention:
> 
> Smok H-Priv
> Pioneer4You IPV6x (to be released)
> ...



I think @dewald.kotze wants a dual bat mod, the RX200s has three batteries. 

What about the Snow wolf 200W? I'm thinking of that or the Hotcig 150, they just look marvelous.


----------



## Huffapuff (15/7/16)

I'm in exactly the same situation - window shopping for a dual battery mod 

As always, I guess it depends on your needs - for me I'm after temp control for stainless steel and something that I can also fit in my pocket, so it's ruled out a few things. But here's what I've been looking at:

Cuboid 150W (similar to my eVic VTC mini, so easy to use)
iPV 5 SX330 (got the YiHi chip which is cool)
Vapor Flask Classic 150W (RX200 chip which is also cool, and it's aesthetically pleasing)
Smok R200 (nice looking device)
Minikin 1.5 (another great looker)

Now I just need to find the cash


----------



## Mark121m (15/7/16)

I also like the Hot Cig R150. 
Very nice its wow

Ipv5 fits really smooth in my pocket
Been on this setup for a week now.
Loving this mod 2 days battery life.
Tc mode 60J 0.15ohm coils on a tfv4


----------



## Warlock (15/7/16)

I have the i PV5 SX330 with a KangerTech TOPTANK Mini (Topfill). I tried the MELO lll but prefer the Kanger.The kit works well and yes @Huffapuff the YiHi cipset is cool.


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

The IPV5 is pretty heavy
- Gearbest has it at 215g (I assume without batteries)
- Fasttech has it at 318g (I assume with batteries)

If Fasttech is correct, then it has a mass similar to the RX200S with 3 25R's in it.

@Rob Fisher , does the TC work on the Sig213 ??? The youtube vids say it doesn't ???
.


----------



## dewald.kotze (15/7/16)

you see now that was also a device i was quite interested in, the RX200. There was big hype about it. my only concern with something like that is that you cant really use that as an all day device. just seems to big to carry around not even to put it in your pocket.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , does the TC work on the Sig213 ??? The youtube vids say it doesn't ???.



I never use TC... I know there are issues with it and the reviewers had some problems with the Sig 213 but for me I still think it's an awesome mod... just haven't used TC.


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> you see now that was also a device i was quite interested in, the RX200. There was big hype about it. my only concern with something like that is that you cant really use that as an all day device. just seems to big to carry around not even to put it in your pocket.


.
.
I was at a mall last weekend and went into a vape shop there (just browsing). They had some items on display and so I just had to get my hands on some of them. The RX200s is not big at all - fits very comfortably in the hand and felt quite light WITHOUT BATTERIES. I have heard some people mention that with 3 18650's in it, it can be a bit heavy.
Also held the cuboid mini. Almost caused me to topple over from the weight  - feels like it is made from lead.
.


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

@Rob Fisher.
If you have either an iStick 30/40W, can you post a pic of the iStick with the sig213 - would like to compare the size.


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/16)

Sig 213 works well on temp control. Im not too clued up but apparently there is another video where someome showed daniel how to use the tc mode.
Now the part im not too clued up about- i stand to be corrected but tc issues were fixed on the new firmware from v1.8 if im not mistaken.

So basically all the new sig 213 work well with tc now.
Ive tried tc on mine just to check if it works how its suppose too and no problems. (Mine came with v2.0 firmware)
But i too just use power mode.

Vape on peeps

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The IPV5 is pretty heavy
> - Gearbest has it at 215g (I assume without batteries)
> - Fasttech has it at 318g (I assume with batteries)
> 
> ...


I have both the RX and the IPV5, the IPV is lighter but not so much lighter.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher.
> If you have either an iStick 30/40W, can you post a pic of the iStick with the sig213 - would like to compare the size.



Sorry haven't had an iStick since Moses was in the bulrushes... but here is a pic with a few other mods and a bottle of juice to compare.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sig 213 works well on temp control. I'm not too clued up but apparently there is another video where someone showed daniel how to use the tc mode.


.
.
Anybody have a link for this ???
.
.


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry haven't had an iStick since Moses was in the bulrushes


.
.
I'm working my way towards my first one, but my twisp is starting to get jealous
Thanks for the pic.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley001 (15/7/16)

Get a cricket small as hell gets lost in your pocket. Has a ramp up time of 0 to plenty in 1.2 sec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (15/7/16)

bought this yesterday from vape king and it is a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently running the evic vtc 75w and its been my all day device for a long time.
> 
> ...



Great thread @dewald.kotze 
Very interesting to read everyone's comments

I think it does depend on what your main criteria are. Portability, temp control, other features.
Also, I have found that the feel in the hand is very important to me. And that is quite a personal thing.
Another thing i have found is that if you want to put a sleeve on the mod, some mods go nicely with their sleeve and others just dont feel right. 

I havent had much experience with the latest high power mods because I am still doing plenty vaping on my Reos. And the regulated vaping I do tends to be at lower power most of the time. (Sub 40 W)

I will contribute some of my comments and feelings on the mods I have that I have used just to add to what has been said already.

*Cuboid* - not bad but it has an awkward shape in my hand and just feels a bit bulky. So it stays at home mainly powering a dripper for the odd dripping session. Has been reliable.

*RX200* - i have the green/black switch version. Love the look. No sleeve because i prefer the feeling of the smooth finish. But i dont take it out much. Its quite bulky and doesnt suit me for portability. I do like the way it sits on a table. Doesnt fall over easily. And it "holds" a tank nicely. Powering the Crius mostly. It is quite slippery without a sleeve so i have nearly dropped it a few times  but this is 3 batteries so not really what you are considering

*Sig100plus* - dont laugh but this is my favourite two battery mod. I know Rob Fisher will say Im in the dark ages but this mod to me is just the berries. To me the feel in the hand is the best. Its not very fat but is quite large. But its proportions just feel right to me. With its sleeve it just feels perfect. It also has the best fire button i have tried. A big silver button with a perfect feel. The mod is rugged. Has been serving for well over a year and hasnt skipped a beat. It doesnt have temp control - but im not into that. Not very high power but this is the mod I reach for most of the time! Love it! It also doesnt go out and about too much because I dont want to lose it 

I am looking for another dual battery mod that is more portable. Love the VTC Mini but need to find something with that perfect screen thats not much larger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

Silver said:


> *Sig100plus* - dont laugh but this is my favourite two battery mod. I know Rob Fisher will say Im in the dark ages but this mod to me is just the berries.



Don't feel bad Hi Ho @Silver... Jan also liked his Sig100+ (And I referring to Mr Van Riebeeck).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't feel bad Hi Ho @Silver... Jan also liked his Sig100+ (And I referring to Mr Van Riebeeck).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/16)

This was posted by @Stephen on another thread-

Here's a video in response to the negative publicity showing the Sigelei 213 temp control in action, there's a lot of rambling but you can see the test around the 10 minute mark.

One thing that is interesting is the need to double click and hold the fire button when locking the resistance, which is a basic requirement for temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/7/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently running the evic vtc 75w and its been my all day device for a long time.
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying my Artic Dolphin.It does T.C. very well and gets good battery life and has some cool features.


----------



## dewald.kotze (16/7/16)

Geez i go away for a day and come back so a load of replies. Got to love this forum.

I am not against 3 battery mods, and was looking at the rx200 as well. The reason i am leaning more toward a dual battery device is because of portability. 

I do like temp control but its not really a must. I have recently been using my evic vtc in power mode with the bellus tank just for something different going off tc. 

Another reason for looking at a multi battery device is battery life. Like the idea of nit having to swop out batteries so often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

